# Check this out Bull for sale (ND)



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.snowest.com/fusetalk/message ... did=244497

Is this great or what to have this associated in our state. Someone will pay it I am sure. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only things those pictures lack are the feed bunk and the escape proof fence. :roll: SCI must stand for Safri Club International? My understanding is that B & C won't accept caged shot critters in their record book.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

nor should they....thats crap uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I do not support fenced hunts, shooting a pretty much tamed animal that has no escape. To me there is no challenge and anyone who does it has absolutely no bragging rights.

But let's say you are an elk rancher and just happen to have raised this big boy. Now you have a wealthy, big city ignorant willing to pay that type of coin. Is the rancher at fault for accepting the opportunity to raise his annual income substantially from one single transaction? He is in the business of selling antlers, velvet and meat; not "hunts".

To me ranching and selling fenced hunts are 2 separate businesses. I'm sure other here will say if you have a ranch and you sell one "hunt", you are in the wrong. But, if you ranched and could increase your annual income radically from one transaction would you accept the cash? How much are your morals worth? You don't believe in it, but your family can live much better from an action that is 100% legal.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Quick, somebody call Jimmy Houston, he loves those kind of hunts. uke:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My reasons for specifically opposing caged shooting:

1. The risk of CWD and other diseases spreading to and infecting the wild herd is real and proven. The track record is there from other states and in multiple instances.

2. There is no fair chase involved. The lack of ethics is reflected on all hunting and hunters in the public mind, when sport hunting is already under assault. It is thrill killing.

3. These are not "domestic" animals, they are wild animals raised in captivity. Neither settlers nor Native Americans had domesticated these cervids.

4. Escapes from some of these game ranches are guaranteed.

5. Game ranching is dependent on genetic modification ( artificial insemination and selective breeding) to maximize antler size (marketability) at the real detrimental risk of altering the gene pool (survivability and dease resistance) of the wild herd.

6. Due to the huge sums involved in buying trophy antlers this enterprise feeds into illegal activities of midnight transportations across the country and poaching of the wild herd.

:2cents: Caged shoots are indeed legal now. But are steadily being outlawed in other states with more foresight than us. Their sportsmen and public are demanding it. Many "moral" activities, a few come to mind, used to be legal also, and were very profitable. They were outlawed also and IMHO the profit motive is a poor and weak excuse.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Is this the fellow north of Killdeer?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Dick,

Here's one more reason for your list.

IT'S PATHETIC!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great looking elk, just don't understand why it's in a fence and somone will pay to play...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I think if i had the money i would buy it just to let it run around my backyard .


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

500 class, i dont know about that


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

It is probably exactly what they say it will score because it is a common practice at these type of game farms to tranquilize the poor beasts and measure them before putting a price tag on them. :******:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats ridculous im going to join that forum and give them some piece of mind! :evil: :******:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I find it funny that the pictures are all taken when it is in the brush so it looks more natural. They should've taken them when it has its head in the feeder or when they had it loaded in a stock trailer!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think Jimmy Huoston already has dibbs on this elk. Right now their is just debat on weather they will put it in a 3 acre fence or just leave it in a trailor and have Jimmy shoot it through a hole.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Revenge of the Elk!

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGN ... 89c01ca7bf


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

The backround on those pics looks more like the Souris River NW of Minot than the Killdeer area. I think most on here could figure out where this bull resides!

Look up outfitters/hunts in ND and that may help you?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Onetime there was a deer hunt on ebay and you could still see the fence around the deer. These people are not hunters.


----------

